# Harbor Freight 14" bandsaw blade length



## costelr (May 24, 2008)

I just got a HF 14" bandsaw based partly on the reviews here . . . decent bang for the buck since it was on sale and, of course, I was armed with my 20% off coupon. I want to get a Wood Slicer resaw blade which I figure is a good upgrade for $30 (there goes 1/2 my 20% discount!). The HF bandsaw "manual" lists the blade at 92.5". The Wood Slicer (Highland Woodworking) site only lists 92 and 93.5 blades. Does this mean a custom size blade is needed?

I may just get the 6" riser block and get a 105" replacement blade. I kinda wanted to live with a 6" resaw capacity for now to see if that was really all I needed.

Anyway, anyone know if the 92.5" blade is a non-standard size or what?


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Usually the blade length is the Maximum length that can be used. You should be a ble to loosen the tensioner enough to use the 92 " Blade. My Powermatic 14" says 95" maximum length. I can go down as far as 93 1/2" with out too much trouble. I would guess you could probably use one down to about 91" and get away with it. It depends on how much adjustment you have in the tensioner.


----------



## fredito (Apr 19, 2008)

if you google band saw blade 92 1/2 you get some links to some places that sell them….looks like they run $11-30 a blade…if you need help feel free to pm me


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Check the Grizzly website here. It says 92.5"-93.5" blade for their 14" bandsaw. They sell 93.5" blades and for the matter of an inch in diameter you need only adjust your tensioner a bit more than for a 92.5" blade. I am not sure the HF saw will adjust this much but it's worth checking.
Timberwolf blades are well recommended.

Lisa


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I will check when I get home. I have that saw, I just installed a new 3/4 blade from woodworkers depot, I think it was a 92" blade


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I will check when I get home. I have that saw, I just installed a new 3/4 blade from woodworkers depot, I think it was a 92" blade


----------

